# Missing Shrimp



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess there is steak on with the shrimps. These girls love their food.



Thanks for looking.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 22, 2008)

ALRIGHTY! There they are!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2008)

looks good.  You need to check out dingles shrimp dish


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah girls rule!!!
and there they are the MIA shrimp! Hey wayside have you tried a sprig of rosemary and skewerd the shrimp on there then smoked? oh man!! those are yummy!!
Your girls are spoiled!!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

No gourmet smokes here.  Thanks i will try that.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 22, 2008)

I forgot, wrap them in panchetta..then smoke them..
OMG!! wow-za!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

BBQG,  i'm in the middle of Kansas.  Rosemary may not exist here and panchetta ,what the hell.  We eat meat and taters.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Scott....looks fantastic!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 22, 2008)

wow Scott, anytime you want some rosemary or panchetta let me know and I will send them off to ya..cuz no one should be with out such amazing foody extras...


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 22, 2008)

okay - they do look like great shrimp. So were they smoked or grilled ? 
And how long'd you smoke them for if smoked. ? 
Doesn't look like you've sliced and cleaned the spine from the shrimp though. 
So do you not bother ? or did they come cleaned in some other way ? 

'Curious' ain't just a name you know, it's a way of life  lol


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad you found the li'l buggers! Yum!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

Smoker was at 250 deg.   Smoked for well.........30 min.  Just enough steak was med. rare to med.   No didn't clean spine this time but usually do.  Time was a factor as usual.  Girls usually come up with last minute decision of dinner.  Story of my life.  I am run by 4 women.  I don't stand a chance.  Someone fell sorry for me please.


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks real good wayside.


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

3 here... and wanna hear something REALLY sad? Got a male dog... and even HE squats now...sigh


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 22, 2008)

4 daughters,2 stepdaughters...wayside its time you and I started a support group for REAL men...the REAL standing for men who are REALly run by women LOL...have the boys started hanging around yet?


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 22, 2008)

lol well that could just be down to the shrimp :-)


----------



## notaregift (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG, mouth-watering shrimps...prawns, imaginable.  Dip in soy sauce squeezed with lemon.  Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## grothe (Sep 23, 2008)

Way ta go Wayside!! Those look great...gonna have that give it try.

P.S.  Feel for ya man!!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 23, 2008)

Seems to be plenty of us here with to many women in our life. LOL.  I'd join your club.  When the boys start coming around I'll be cleaning the gun just like that ol' country song goes.  I was one of the boys so....I know what to look for.  Wouldn't trade'm for the world but they are a hand full.  After a reasoning session with them i just crack up and also look up towards the sky as say thanks for the pay backs.


----------

